# Jaw Problem



## Casper's Mommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Over the weekend, Casper started having a jaw problem. The joint clicks and clatters. I took him to the vet yesterday. Here is what the doctor wrote:

Casper is unable to close his jaw completely. Examination under sedation/anesthesia and CT scan may be advised, as a first step.

Temporomandibular joint (TMJ) dysplasia is the #1 diffential diagnosis. Other possibilities include "lion jaw" or caniomandibular osteopathy, traumatic luxation/subluxation (dislocation of his mandible or MMM masticatory muscle myositis. At this time MMM and lion jaw are not considered likely.

He has him on soft foods and administration of Metacam. 

Does anyone have or have had any similar problems? It is terrible when I get him up in the morning and the house is quiet, and that is what I hear, his jaw making clattering noises. He seems fine otherwise, he eats, plays, humps, lol,


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't heard of this.I am really sorry to hear about Casper.Please know we are thinking of him and wishing you both the best...


----------



## Casper's Mommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you Julie. The vet did say that it is not an inherent problems with Havanese. Hopefully, the soft food and medicine will make a difference.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well - as long as he is still humping he must be fine!! Maybe it is just TMJ or something like that. I have that myself, when I close my mouth my jaw cracks. it drives my family crazy. Thats probably why we are such a loud family at the dinner table, they are trying to drown me out! 
Did he bite or chew on anything really hard that could have just popped his jaw out?? Poor baby.
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's what I was thinking, also. Maybe he bit on something too hard. Or maybe just in playing, he banged into something. I know Shelby is wild and she is always banging into things when she is running around. Poor Casper


----------



## Casper's Mommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, Casper is always running into things. He will plow right into the coffee table or we have a post in the family room that he always runs into. I remember one time I told hubby that Casper pulled a Sonny Bono  .


----------



## Marti (Apr 9, 2007)

*Jaw problem*

That sounds a lot like a problem I had with one of my cats a couple of years ago! She used to sit right in front of any door I went through and closed, waiting for me to come out, I didn't know she was there once and opened the door, smacked her in the mouth with it and dis-located her jaw! Poor thing, she couldn't close her mouth all the way and it made clicking noises!
My Vet gave her a mild sedative, put a small dowel rod behind the last molars in her mouth and "popped" her jaw back into place! 
I would think about talking to a Chiropractor, or a different vet about it! 
Drugs are only going to cover symptoms, not fix the problem!
Marti
www.havanesehappenings.com


----------



## Casper's Mommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Marti for your reply. I do go back to the vet in a few days and I will discuss this further with him.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, poor Casper! I haven't heard of this problem, so no help here. Please let us know what the vet says/does. Good luck!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Casper, poor baby. I agree with Marti, talk to you vet and maybe all he needs is to have his jaw popped back into place.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It may not be a bad idea to take him for a second opinion or to a vet dentist or orthodontist . I know they have them as when I was told Asta had an overbite I said I have to have bands put on and the vet said it is possible if you want to do it ..
Jokes aside you do not want your little guy on medication all the time and there may be something that can be done to correct it ..
I do not know where you live but you could research it on line or if you do not mind calling long distance - you could call the small animals clinic at U/C Davis in Ca - they may be able to give you some answers as to how to proceed .


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I've never heard of this before so I can't offer advice.  I sure do hope the vet is able to determine the problem and correct it for you! It sounds like a good sign that Casper is still feeling randy tho!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Casper! If you don't get any definitive answer from the vet, I also think I'd take him to a specialist in this area. When I took my prior Havanese to a specialist, I was prepared to pay an arm and a leg. However, the consult was only a little over twice what I paid for my vet visit. She gave me so much info that it was well worth it! There's a lot less "guessing" with a specialist.


----------



## blues_166 (Apr 9, 2007)

hope your gets better real soon


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh Wow, I have TMJ also. I had braces to help it, but I doubt thats an option for Casper. He is young still, so maybe it will correct itself. 

Good luck,


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Poor Casper. I have TMJ too. I thought my braces caused it or my orthodontist..... Now when I go to the dentist I am worried my jaw might get stuck open. It is horrible. I hope Casper will be OK. Maybe when his second teeth come in it will be better.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I personally had my jaw pop out of place due to a big yawn - I dread those  My dentist told me that it would fix itself and it did. I know when my jaw gets all clicky then it is not in the right place - I get a bit sore and then within a few days, it pops back - usually due to another BIG yawn  
It's not fun, but it may just correct itself naturally. Keep an eye on it, and if Casper is not showing any pain or discomfort then maybe with time it will correct itself. Vet intervention I think, and if it is painful for poor Casper, would be needed esp. if he sincerely showed signs of not being able to eat or chew properly.


----------



## Casper's Mommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you Helen.

The vet did show me how to frequently open his mouth to the full extent, hoping to maybe get it realigned. No, he has no pain, eats fine and plays with his toys, no difference in his activities, just a clickity sound and not closing completely.


----------



## Casper's Mommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Good news. Casper's jaw is closing all the way now. No more clicking and clattering. Must have been somewhat dislocated and is back in place now. What a relief!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great news!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wonderful news! Yay for Casper!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - I am so glad his jaw if ok now!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That's great!! It is a nuisance, but the main thing is is that there was no pain  I am relieved for you


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm glad it Casper is doing better. And thanks for sharing this with us. Hopefully no one with experience this, but if they do, we know a little more about it now.

Give Casper a big kiss from all of us!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Casper's Mommie-
Thank goodness he is doing better!We were worried for you and sending our best wishes.......thanks for the great update!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad to hear Casper is better


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Good news!! I bet that's a relief! I'm glad to hear he is able to close his mouth again.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I am so happy to hear this jaw problem is better . My son has problems with TM J so I know how frustrating it is in a human who can talk and complain but for a little guy who can only look at you it must be the pits .. 
Take care ..


----------

